# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Talviaikataulut 2015-2016

## dreamy83

Muutoin tulossa melko pieniä hienosäätöjä, mutta tuo linjat 4 ja 40 kuvio saa jatkoa. Mikäli lautakunta hyväksyy ehdotuksen, pääsee kyseiset linjat bussilinjojen taivaaseen eli näitä esitetään lakkautettaviksi myös osuudella Kauppatori - Amiraalistonkatu. Taustalla lakkautuksessa on Portsan asukkaiden syvä tyytymättömyys 30 minuutin vuoroväliin arkena. Puutarhakadun liikenne on kaavailtu korvattavan linjalla 12, jolla luodaan samalla myös yhteys Vienolasta ja Härkämäestä Topeliuksen kouluun. Talviarkena vuoroväli olisi 20 minuuttia. Linja 221 jatkaisi kuten nytkin palvellen Puutarhakatua. 220 taas siirtyisi ajelemaan Patterihaan kautta. Vastaavasti Amiraalistonkadulta loppuu palvelu kokonaan, tosin tuolta jää enimmilläänkin puolen kilometrin matka bussipysäkille joko linjalle 1 tai 12. Se lienee vielä ihan kohtuuden rajoissa. Itse pidän muutosta ihan järkevänä.

----------


## Waltsu

Muutosesitys hyväksyttiin, joten nelosen 1.1.1950 alkanut tarina päättyy 20.9.2015.

----------


## dreamy83

> Muutosesitys hyväksyttiin, joten nelosen 1.1.1950 alkanut tarina päättyy 20.9.2015.


Eikös 65-vuotiaana ole ihan hyvä jäädä eläkkeelle?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Max

> Muutosesitys hyväksyttiin, joten nelosen 1.1.1950 alkanut tarina päättyy 20.9.2015.


Eikös nelonen nimenomaan reitillä Kauppatori - Amiraalistonkatu ollut liikennelaitoksen ensimmäinen bussilinja?

----------


## Waltsu

Nelonen aloitti kolmihaaraisena "tähtilinjana" Puutarhakatu-Korppolaismäki-Kärsämäki. Puutarhakadun kääntöpaikka oli aluksi Malminkadun kulmassa ja vasta myöhemmin Amiraalistonkadulla, Korppolaismäen kääntö silloisen sillan kupeessa (hyvin lähellä 3/30:n nykyistä päättäriä) ja Kärsämäen päätepysäkki Hellaksen makeistehtaan kohdalla.

1956 putosi Korppolaismäen haara pois, kun sinne vedettiin raitiotie. Kärsämäen haaraa jatkettiin vähitellen Urusvuoreen ja lentokentälle, joka saavutettiin vuonna 1991. Kaksi vuotta myöhemmin Kärsämäen haara vaihtui Halisiin, joka putosi pois neloselta syksyllä 2014. Vuoden verran siis ajettiin tynkälinjaa Kauppatori-Amiraalistonkatu.

Liikennöitsijöinä olivat Turun Kaupungin Liikennelaitos 1950-1999, Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne 1999-2004, LS-Liikennelinjat 2004-2012, Turun Kaupunkiliikenne 2012-2014 ja SL-Autolinjat 2014-2015.

----------


## antti

Tähän keskusteluun voi lisätä, että TuKL:n ensimmäinen linja oli vuonna 1938 aloitettu linja Kauppatori - Lentokenttä. Autona oli 1938 hankittu bensiinikäyttöinen Volvo ja toisena Tukholmasta käyrettynä tullut entinen Stockholms Spårvägar Ab:n Scania-Vabis. Sen ajan olosuhteissa piti linja lopettaa 1.5.1941. Tuohon aikaan Turun lentokenttä oli Artukaisissa lähellä nykyistä Turku-hallia.

----------


## 034

Kirjanen saapui postissa

----------


## tsv56

Talviaikataulut astuivat voimaan tänään 21.9.

Linjasarja 400:n autot enää tee Turkuun tullessaan Metsämäen vanhalla kääntöpaikalla kunniakierrosta kääntymällä vasemmalle menosuuntaan ja uudelleen kääntymällä vasemmalle Vanhalle Tampereentielle. Aikaa kuluttanut lenkki pois,  toivottavasti muutos auttaa aikataulussa pysymiseen.

Linja 610 aloitti liikennöinnin Liedon Avantin teollisuusalueen ja Turun Kauppatorin välillä kumpaankin suuntaan yhdellä arkipän vuorolla. Avantin yhteyksiä parannettiin muutenkin. Liedon sisäisiä linjoja L2 ja L14 koordinoitiin yhteen linjan 6 kanssa. Alueen yhteyksiä parannettiin myös ulottamalla linjan 600 liikennettä päivittäin ma-su muutaman vuoron verran Avantiin. Toivottavasti matkustajat löytävät uudet yhteydet.

----------

